# Moots Routt 45 Review



## Gordon1

This is a sick bike


----------



## Andrew_Plant

WARNING. Do not buy this bike expecting to go bike packing or longer touring. The bike rides great until you put a load on it, then the wobbling begins. At any speed this bike wobbles out of control on a bike tour. It is not built to handle the load of bike packing and longer touring even though the Moots website explicitly says that is what it is made for in my experience. This company fabricates make-believe stories about their bikes better than they fabricate bikes.


----------



## Joe_S

Decent bike, but the frame and frame options are wildly overpriced. A straight gauge frame with an Enve fork, internal cable routing, and custom geometry will cost you $7,000+. Add in some basic etching and you have a frameset pushing $8k. Completely silly pricing for a frame that rides no better than any number of quality ti frames costing less than half the price.


----------

